# Distance from recessed light to sprinkler head?



## Barjack

I have a 4" retrofit recessed light (under 250W) to go into a hard ceiling, and if it is installed where we want it, it will be rather close to a sprinkler head. I looked at NFPA 13R T.6.2.3.3.3 and 13D T.7.5.5.3 and came up with 6" from edge of heat source to sprinkler head (I'm assuming edge to be safe). Since it is a recessed fixture, it won't be obstructing the spray, and I don't need to go any further, right? Occupancy is multifamily, 3 floors, installation is inside one of the units.

Is 6" the minimum distance?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## MarkyMark

It depends on the listing for the sprinkler head.


----------



## electricmanscott

I was wondering the same thing today. I was also wondering about a ceiling fan. Anybody know?


----------



## Barjack

MarkyMark said:


> It depends on the listing for the sprinkler head.


In NFPA's documents (online version won't let me cut and paste) it references two types of sprinkler heads, ordinary (up to 100 deg F) and intermediate (101-150 deg F). 6" for ordinary, and 3" for intermediate.



electricmanscott said:


> I was wondering the same thing today. I was also wondering about a ceiling fan. Anybody know?


I looked at NFPA's web site.

http://www.nfpa.org

For residences, I looked at 13D, which is for one and two family dwellings, and 13R which is for dwellings 4 stories or less. There is a calculation for sprinkler head placement when there is an obstruction.

It seems like I got the right answer, just didn't know if there was anything else I was missing.


----------

